

Things That Sound, Move, or Smell Like a Nuclear Explosion - markmassie
http://nautil.us/blog/5-things-that-sound-move-or-smell-like-a-nuclear-explosion/

======
privong
If you include "look", you can gamma ray bursts[0] to the list. As summarized
in the wikipedia article, gamma ray bursts were originally discovered by the
Vela satellites, which were looking for nuclear weapons tests in space. They
discovered multiple bursts of gamma rays, coming from outside the solar
system. Some of these bursts (the long ones, longer than about 2 seconds)) are
now know to be associated with supernovae, while the origin of the short
bursts is still uncertain.

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma-
ray_burst](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma-ray_burst)

------
mattquiros
Just an observation: Is there a particular reason why the sheep are flocking
around the infrasound detector? First picture.

~~~
maxerickson
I would guess they are just being a flock of sheep.

The map here:

[http://www.ctbto.org/map/](http://www.ctbto.org/map/)

(fiddle with the controls on the right to get it to show monitoring stations)

doesn't show an infrasound detector in Schauinsland. Oh, the flickr link says
it isn't one:

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/ctbto/3817611688/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/ctbto/3817611688/)

The photos there show the infrasound detectors as more than a nondescript
shed.

